# how to resign after completing limited contract in uae



## Ayazshah (Jun 6, 2013)

hi I am working in a printing press in sharjah as designer my labour card will expire on 23 July2013 and my visa on passport expire on 23 sep 2013 I want to change my job when and how to resign from current job and get new visa and it is necessary to get noc from my current employer.


----------

